# Beware - 622 Promotion



## davec111 (Feb 21, 2006)

Just spoke with DISH Customer Service and her supervisor about upgrading to the 622. There is a $100 rebate and $100 in HD programming credits spread over 10 months - IF YOU QUALIFY!! After the receiver is installed, you fill out a form and mail it in. In 8-10 weeks, you'll receive notification that you do or don't qualify. What is the criteria to qualify? NO ONE KNOWS. Evidently, this info hasn't been passed along to Cust. Service. This is the most idiotic thing I've ever heard of. It's like playing the lottery - you may or may not win. C'mon Dish - get your act together. (8 year Customer)


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

The promotion information your talking about sounds pretty crappy. It seems only fair that if you are swapping a 941/942 for a 622 that you should get the credit in a one lump sum with out adding extra paperwork to verify qualification, plus spreading out the credit over a ten month period seems to be a lot of extra and needless processes if you are a current customer. 

I've done two 921 rebate promotion returns for the previous $200 rebate per unit. I didn't have to do any paperwork and the credits were not spread out over a period of time.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Companys require paperwork for rebates because they know that at least 60%will never fill out the rebate coupon.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Companys require paperwork for rebates because they know that at least 60%will never fill out the rebate coupon._

This is more than just a "rebate" issue. From the sound of it they are reserving the option to refuse the payment at their whim.

I know in the past Dish has refused similar special offers for such reasons as having had a single late payment since you have been a member.


----------



## jordanb05 (Jun 14, 2006)

Only new residential customers that place their orders between 4/10/06 and 6/30/06 and activate their system during that period are eligible for the $100 Back offer. The HD Bonus offer is available to both new and current customers who activated their account with or upgraded to DishHD programming on or after 6/9/06.

You are eligible for the $100 back offer if your first DISH Network billing statement shows 2 months of qualifying programming (America’s Top 120, America’s Top 180, America’s “Everything” Pak, Latino “Everything” Pak, DishLATINO MAX). Only customers who joined Dish Network under the Digital Home Advantage or Alaska/Puerto Rico/Virgin Islands customers offers are eligible.

You are eligible for the HD Bonus if you have selected DishHD Bronze, DishHD Silver, DishHD Gold, or DishHD Platinum after 6/9/06 as either a new or current Dish Network customer and have a billing statement showing your DishHD programming purchase.



Taken from dishnetwork.com


----------



## davec111 (Feb 21, 2006)

Danny R said:


> _Companys require paperwork for rebates because they know that at least 60%will never fill out the rebate coupon._
> 
> This is more than just a "rebate" issue. From the sound of it they are reserving the option to refuse the payment at their whim.
> 
> I know in the past Dish has refused similar special offers for such reasons as having had a single late payment since you have been a member.


THIS IS NOT A SIMPLE REBATE ISSUE. The Dish supervisor said that when you mail in the paperwork after installation - there is no guarantee that DISH will honor the promotion. Some mysterious criteria will determine if you will receive it. If not, your file will be marked as disqualified without explanation. Apparantly this is driving their Cust. Service staff crazy.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

davec111 said:


> THIS IS NOT A SIMPLE REBATE ISSUE. The Dish supervisor said that when you mail in the paperwork after installation - there is no guarantee that DISH will honor the promotion. Some mysterious criteria will determine if you will receive it. If not, your file will be marked as disqualified without explanation. Apparantly this is driving their Cust. Service staff crazy.


I work for AT&T and have seen the credits showing up on customers bills. I haven't had a call yet that anyone has been denied for the original $100 back promo, so I don't think the HD promo will be any different.


----------



## sathq (Apr 5, 2006)

I am a retailer and I have only run into one issue with the rebate. One customer sent in a copy of the front of her bill and was rejected. They need a copy of the front and back of the first bill. The back states what package you ordered and shows two months of billing for a first time customer.

When this happened, I called the phone# on the rebate form 1-866-225-1901. The lady explained everthing to me and said I could resubmit the form for my customer. 

They can't be having problems with the $100 HD rebate because that just started June 9. So I can only guess that the supervisor was talking about the $100 rebate for new customers. As stated by jordan, AT60, Dish Latino, and Dish Latino Dos don't qualify for the rebate (they wll as of July 1). Add to that the need for copying the front and back of the bill (which is not stated on the rebate form) and that is probably the confusion.

If you have any questions about the rebate I would call the number above. The lady that answered was very knowledgable about the specifics of the rebate. 
Based on the experience with my customers, I think the supervisor you were talking hasn't bothered to find out exactly what the problem is.


----------

